# meadow creek pond



## b-creekoutfitters (Feb 5, 2008)

i took my son out for his 2nd birthday to meadow creek pond . he landed thee rainbows and had allot of fun chasing ducks and geese it was great to get out with him and spend some time together 

































by the third fish he had had enuf of me taking pics of his fish and proceded to through rocks at me if i tried


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey sounds like a good time, my dad used to always take me fishing on my birthday!  e Except I liked it when he would take pictures of me and the fish


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Good for you BCreek- Your boy looks like he has other plans in the last pic than standing in front of the camera


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks like a good time. Looking to get my little girl out fishing, she is always asking to go. Hope you can get your boy hooked on fishing.


----------



## teamroper (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice catch!!!


----------

